# Need tips for me to be dominant over my Staffy!



## lexie2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all, 

I have a 2 year old staffy, and after watching many an episode of "The Dog Whisperer" (isn't Cesar Millan good...) I've come to realise that my little staffy is dominant over me and considers herself leader of our pack. I've spoke to the vet about this and he suggested the following:

don't break eye contact first (I've noticed she actually stares me out!) So I've been staring back until she looks away
always walk through a door first, her behind me
do not give her left over food from my plate, and to eat first then feed her afterwards
she is not to sit on the sofa cuddled up to me (I use to think this was her being cute)
not to let her sleep on my bed but in a basket on the floor
when walking to try to get her to walk at side of me (I have to hold the lead behind my back she is quite strong) she doesn't pull but does walk in front slightly.
Has anyone got any more tips that I can use please?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

To be honest I don't stick to most of those rules, but I'm still pack leader of my dogs. I do feed mine before me but they are fed in the kitchen and I eat in the lounge, they are absolutely not allowed to beg or even look while people are eating and most definately do not eat off human plates (yuck!!). Mine all sleep on the sofa, but move if I tell them and they all sleep on the bed (usually all at once with me squashed underneath!!)

I always go through the door first, and make them stand and wait when I've opened the van doors before they are allowed to jump out. They are not allowed at the front door if someone is there and I instruct ever visitor to ignore them until they have calmed down and can greet them sensibly (the dogs calmed down not the visitor!!!). 

All my dogs (except the new one and he's learning!) walk to heel on my left I can easily walk all 4 perfectly in control just in my left hand and they sit (except wonky Cooper cos he's got bad hips) before crossing the road. 

The main thing you need to learn is an air of control. It's amazing since I decided I'd had enough and I was the leader of my pack (had a lesson from a fab trainer who helped me!!) just me standing taller around them and not reacting to a situation in my old manner (scream and shout!) but being calm and assertive it's made a huge difference!!

Oh yes edited to add, the 'claw' thing he does on their necks is very effective!! I don't like it when he prods them with his foot I find this abit too physical for my liking but the quick claw like poke in the neck does seem to distract them enough to get the attention back to you! With the shush noise alongside it's very effective!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

These are good to start with. You could also try when you do feed her to make her sit while you put her dish down and wait till you say right or good dog


----------



## lexie2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. There is a lot to be said about body language and being assertive.

She is clever, she will do the sit, stay down, wait, paw etc before I give her food. I can put a dog biscuit under her nose and she will stay down whilst looking at me saying wait wait wait, until I finally say 'go get' and then she eats it and wags her tail.

But in general she does think she is leader!! Perserverance may be key!

thanks all -


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

candy walks at my side 99% of the time at the moment she gets to go in front on her retractable lead once we are in a field other than that she is on the short part of the lead as she is in pup. 

she sits and waits for her food and when i say GOod girl she can eat it. 

SHe does NOT get on my bed unless i give her permission too she sits and asks me if she can get up. i either say come on then or tap the bed. if she tries to without permission she gets told to get down

same with the sofa.

No tip bits. she is to SIT when people come in the front door or knocks at the door. 

I also have domintanted her by getting on all fours and circling her pretending to sniff her like a dog and then i stood over her with her laid under me. i do this every so often just to make sure she still knows i'm pack leader.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

is ther really any reason to change the way you are now?

are you happy? is she happy? is she raging around not listening to you?

If not why chang things?

As for Cesar Millan, WELL! I loved him until I got a dog and I personally feel its all taken too far, and I cant stand him, cant even watch him now.

Being the leader just means be assertive.

I used to make them sit & wait for dinner and then I would say 'go on then' Always work for 'treats' & go through doors first.
and not on the bed.

If it aint broke...........dont fix it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't do any of the above (Apart from one) and my dogs are fine, well adjusted and sociable.
They do as they are told through training them 

Staring at a dog can be interpretated by the dog as threatening behaviour.I have never given food from our plates,it is always put in their dishes and fed at their next meal time.We allow our dogs on the sofa but only when we call them up.We've never had any problems with either pulling onlead but we did train them on half check collars as pups.

I don't believe in the dominance theory and often ask those that think there dog is dominant if it is just poorly trained,which is often the case.

An Alpha or leader is not necessarily dominant but in control of resources i.e,treats,food, etc


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

mine both are currently curled up asleep on the sofa but if I went to sit down they know their place and move without being told. they get fed after us unless we are having a very late dinner and don't want them eating that late or I get poo on the kitchen floor at night....

They sleep in kitchen, I'm the Queen, I sleep upstairs,.!

If they ever put themselves in an elevated position I make sure I am higher etc...


I have always done what I thought best, and tried to stay calm...the only time I think they really challenge my authority is when Poppy gets hold of something she shouldn't, normally socks.!!!


----------



## lexie2007 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, she is a good little dog, but reason I want to make sure she knows I am the 'leader' is that when people come into the house she goes mad, she can't walk past someone without feeling nervous and starts barking. If she sees another dog it takes priority over me so she can never be off the lead. 

I just want some order, not so much when we are by ourselves at home, but when we are in public or in company of others. When the vet pointed out how dominant she was over me (she barks at him too) and suggested I try to assert myself it just made me realise. On walks she would be better in public places as I, seen to her as the pack leader, would make sure she is protected and nothing bad is going to happen to her. Whereas I feel now she feels threatened and barks like mad to protect us both when there is no need!! The way he explained it made sense although I cant remember words he used, but got jist of it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

lexie2007 said:


> Yes, she is a good little dog, but reason I want to make sure she knows I am the 'leader' is that when people come into the house she goes mad, she can't walk past someone without feeling nervous and starts barking. If she sees another dog it takes priority over me so she can never be off the lead.
> 
> I just want some order, not so much when we are by ourselves at home, but when we are in public or in company of others. When the vet pointed out how dominant she was over me (she barks at him too) and suggested I try to assert myself it just made me realise. On walks she would be better in public places as I, seen to her as the pack leader, would make sure she is protected and nothing bad is going to happen to her. Whereas I feel now she feels threatened and barks like mad to protect us both when there is no need!! The way he explained it made sense although I cant remember words he used, but got jist of it!


This to me does not sound like a dominant dog,she obviously has some issues which need gentle handling and maybe the help of a behaviourist.

My bitch is dog aggressive,does this mean she's dominant over me,nope it does not.Another dog attacking her triggered her aggression.
Staffords as they mature may not tolerate other dogs unfortunatly it goes with the breed.


----------



## poodlemad (Feb 23, 2009)

mine sleep on the couch beside me but i am still dominant over mine what i say goes i think alot of it is routine and persistence when you tell them something mean it and don't back down until they do as you wish i've never had to smack mine once they just know by the tone of my voice


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Sallyanne, it doesn't sound like dominance to me. I often hear of dogs barking to protect their owners, but the reality is that it is seldom to protect their owners, and more often out of fear themselves.
Yes, a dog that is confident in it's owner will feel less need to act when out and about, but personally, I would look at the training side.

Just out of interest, how much socialisation did she get when a puppy and when did this behaviour start?


----------

